# Any one else with a Mastiff / GSD mix?



## mysweetkaos

As Sherman grows I am curious to know if anyone else has ever had this mix. Any pics of what they looked like at adulthood? This is Sherman, he is almost 8 months and 80some lbs. I would love to see pics of others. We thought he was English Mastiff/ GSD mix, but not sure now if it English or Bull (giving his stoutness)....any thoughts?


----------



## Lilie

He is a cutie. It could be the way he is sitting, but he looks a little on the heavy side.


----------



## msvette2u

Yeah he looks *ahem* chubby to me. 
If you can't easily feel his ribs, maybe he's a bit on the pudgy side, which isn't good if he's going to be large, as it's a huge stress on their joints.


----------



## mysweetkaos

I agree that pic makes him look a bit beefy. Must be the camera adding 10 lbs He still has great waist definition when standing, and while you can't see his ribs you can feel them. I asked the vet if he thought he was overweight at his last appt (because my husband calls him chubs) and he didn't think he was. Very true though it is something to watch out for.


----------



## msvette2u

Vets don't like to tell their clients unless it's a pretty severe problem, because it offends some of them 

I see it in his chest too - which takes time to pack on. But it could be the pics and angle. Do you have more of him?

I was going to mention that when we first started doing rescue we had a Newf x Lab. You could just tell by the bone structure this was going to be a very large dog as an adult. 
Some people applied who stated they had a Lab x Newfie now and wanted to adopt this kiddo we had, so we approved them and they came to get the dog.

Well, when they arrived they were talking about their dog and he looked more like a Spaniel mix, a medium sized dog, no more than that. But fat. OMG. They were feeding him for a large breed dog and this poor guy was around 50-60lb. and probably should have been no more than 40lb. I didn't say much because I figured I'd never convince them their dog was fat and not a Newf x., and I'd just offend them.

But I know that as that puppy grew up, he became much larger than their 1st "Newf x"!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

It very well could just be the pic. I took a pic of Sasha the other day that made her look like a cow. she has a nice waist and you can see her ribs, but that picture makes her look like she could roll into town. lol 

He's so cute btw!


----------



## mysweetkaos

Msvette, our old vet in Wisconsin cared about my feelings. Our one we've had in St Louis for the last 6 years....I don't think he's aware people have feelings( I have friends who use him as well, one he very flat out stated their lab was fat and if they wanted him to be around much longer they better fix that, my other friend with a bassett he told her it was obvious he came from a BYB) I will definetely keep an eye on Sherman though. Of course since a mothers love may be blind....I posted a couple more pics. If he is "chunky" I would rather know so that I can adjust his food/activity.


----------



## Gilly1331

Yep our Lexi is a GSD/Bull Mastiff cross!!! Shes almost 3 now.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Lexi is cute!! They look so much alike!! What is her personality like? What is her full grown size? Sorry so many questions....we've never had a mix dog before so there are so many things you know with a full breed that are completely up in the air with a mix! Did I mention she is so cute!!


----------



## msvette2u

Check this site - 
The Daily Hydrant: A Note on Nutrition

I can't tell in the pics, he could be ideal, or overweight but I can't tell from those pics, really, you'll be the best judge using the site above and the body scoring scale


----------



## mysweetkaos

Thank you for the link....I guess in all honesty maybe he is bordering somewhere between ideal and overweight. I guess I better look at his eating and exercise regimen a bit. He only eats about 4 cups a day, which is considerably less than one would think.... his waist is still visible when viewing from above, and there is a tuck there....but upping his exercise probably isn't a bad idea, he is kind of a couch potato. (he does get at least 1 usually 2 walks a day, plus fetch time, plus playing with K time)


----------



## Robert Parrish

*4 Month old Mastiff / Sheppard*


----------



## Piper'sgrl

if anything he would be crossed with eng mastiff..since bull mastiff snouts are shorter...but I don't really see any shepherd in him.


----------



## David Taylor

this was my roxy, we just lost her a few weeks ago, but she was the most loyal and smartest k9 ive ever had, and ive had many over the years. she was only 10 years old when we lost her but it was time, she had a rough last year.


----------



## ksotto333

David Taylor said:


> this was my roxy, we just lost her a few weeks ago, but she was the most loyal and smartest k9 ive ever had, and ive had many over the years. she was only 10 years old when we lost her but it was time, she had a rough last year.


I'm so sorry for your loss. What a sweet face she had.


----------



## Chip18

David Taylor said:


> this was my roxy, we just lost her a few weeks ago, but she was the most loyal and smartest k9 ive ever had, and ive had many over the years. she was only 10 years old when we lost her but it was time, she had a rough last year.


I've lost two at the ten year mark. My American Band Dawg Gunther ... Bull/Masstiff (Breed that shall not be mentioned)/Lab first and then three years later my White Boxer Struddell. 

I got them three years apart and three years later "Struddell, was gone also. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chip18

David Taylor said:


> this was my roxy, we just lost her a few weeks ago, but she was the most loyal and smartest k9 ive ever had, and ive had many over the years. she was only 10 years old when we lost her but it was time, she had a rough last year.


Hey ... this is a very old thread ... but welcome aboard in anycase.


----------



## Oscar09

Here’s my GSDxMastiff His names Oscar and he was born June 2009. This pic was taken last year.


----------



## Oscar09

Heres another. Although he looks extremely aggressive he’s actually just barking at me to throw his ball.
Taken 2014


----------



## elves

Max is my new one year shepherd mix, he's tall and lanky (26 in long, 26 tall) and 75 lb. Much more mellow than a GSD, we are thinking he maybe has some anatolian in him (although theyre not chill either)? But it's a guess right now. Cute dogs!


----------

